# How-to: Add Windshield Washer Fluid



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hahaha...

Nice write-up Sciphi. I guess not everyone knows this!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you for the effort you made on this and your other "How To" it is easy to take it for granted that everyone knows how to do these things.


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

here here


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Nice write-up Sciphi. I guess not everyone knows this!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


This is targeted at the person who has no idea how a car works besides put it into D to go forward, and stop at the gas station when the gauge is near E. 

Most of us forum regulars take this for granted. Somebody who has no previous experience working on cars might not know this, and not think to "read the flippin' manual" where it describes how to do this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's too bad drivers' ed was dropped from high school. Simple maintainence tasks like this were taught. Thanks sciphi.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

sciphi said:


> This is targeted at the person who has no idea how a car works *besides put it into D to go forward*, and stop at the gas station when the gauge is near E.
> 
> Most of us forum regulars take this for granted. Somebody who has no previous experience working on cars might not know this, and not think to "read the flippin' manual" where it describes how to do this.


What's "D"?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

sciphi said:


> This is targeted at the person who has no idea how a car works besides put it into D to go forward, and stop at the gas station when the gauge is near E.
> 
> Most of us forum regulars take this for granted. Somebody who has no previous experience working on cars might not know this, and not think to "read the flippin' manual" where it describes how to do this.





Camcruse said:


> What's "D"?


Nice one! Some folks have no clue it once stood for "drive"...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> What's "D"?


P = Park
R = Reverse
N = Neutral
D = Drive
M = Manaul auto-shift

Edit: Geez, here I thought he was serious, lol. Ok then haha.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i really support the fact that you are doing these how to's man, some people just dont know. kudos to you my friend!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I could have used a "how to add engine oil" back when I was in college. I had an old F150 and put the oil in the power steering pump. It was not happy at all about that. I've come a long way since those days haha


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Just curious: living in Phoenix, is there any reason not to use water instead of fluid? I wish freezing could be an issue for me.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

diesel said:


> I could have used a "how to add engine oil" back when I was in college. I had an old F150 and put the oil in the power steering pump. It was not happy at all about that. I've come a long way since those days haha


I sure hope so...!!! lol
Where's the thread that shows how to put air in my tires and gas in my tank?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> I sure hope so...!!! lol
> Where's the thread that shows how to put air in my tires and gas in my tank?


I could have used the Gas in my tank part of this one a rental car one time. For the life of me I couldn't figure out how to open the gas cap cover.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> Just curious: living in Phoenix, is there any reason not to use water instead of fluid? I wish freezing could be an issue for me.


Bugs. And oil thrown up in the mist from traffic ahead of you. You want something that will take that off without damaging your wax or paint.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Instructions are not clear, got my finger stuck in the turbo


----------



## digitalray (Feb 5, 2018)

does anyone know how many liters of window washer fluid goes in a 2010/2011 Gen 1 Cruze ?

I still got pure Water in it from Summer and want to add Anti Freeze Stuff 1:1 ratio for Winter now, but don't know how much it holds.

Only option for me right now: Empty the tank and fill it up with the new mixture. 


But would be nice to know anyway how much it holds.. i wasnt able to find any information in any manuals or on the internet.


----------

